# Can Google Calendar sync with Entourage?



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a question... Can Googles calandar sync with Entourage or do I need to use iCal? 

If I need to use Apples iApp suite (iCal, addressBook, and Mail) then I must say this must be the 8th time this week that Apples suite has been recommended to me. It has been a while since using Apples iApp suite. What makes it better then Entourage?


----------

